# Obama, Deval, Murray scuttlebutt



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Sunday, June 8, 2008

*The Barack, Deval, Tim scuttlebutt*

*Dianne Williamson*
*[email protected]*
T&G STAFF










Former state Sen. Gerard D'Amico was among hundreds of well-wishers who turned out to celebrate the birthday of our former Boy Mayor, who managed to turn 40 yesterday while showing no discernable signs of aging.

"We're all so proud of him," Mr. D'Amico said of Lt. Governor Tim Murray. "He's a good public servant. He's doing well and learning fast."

Yeah, yeah, but I was more interested in the _real_ political scuttlebutt: Is our former Boy Mayor destined to become acting governor of Massachusetts?

"Obviously, that would be wonderful," Mr. D'Amico said. "But I don't think it's on his mind."

If not, it was on everyone else's. Thursday night, even the comics at Tim Murray's party and roast at Coral Seafood got into the act.

"Did you ever think you'd be so interested in Barack Obama running for president?" asked comedian *Lenny Clarke*, who distinguished himself during his routine *by telling a gabby Sheriff Guy W. Glodis to shut up.* "I know what you're all thinking - Go, go, go Obama, go!"

Boston City Councilor John Tobin made a lame joke about the speculation by noting that New York Gov. Elliot Spitzer was forced to step down after a sex scandal. Meanwhile, the legally blind N.Y. lieutenant governor "never saw it coming," Mr. Tobin cracked, to a chorus of audible groans.

OK, so the speculation may be premature, but here's the possible scenario: Barack Obama is elected president. He names his long-loyal supporter, Gov. Deval Patrick, to a Cabinet post or maybe as attorney general. Hence, the former Boy Mayor becomes Acting Governor.

I asked the birthday boy about it before the roast began, and he said all the typical things that elected officials learn in Politics 101.

"I believe that in 2010, Gov. Patrick and I will be running for re-election," Mr. Murray said. "He ran to put things in place to help Massachusetts. I'd be surprised if he left. I believe he enjoys the job." Yadda, yadda, yadda.

Maybe. The governor himself has said that he plans to stay here. And some close to him insist, even off the record, that Deval Patrick isn't going anywhere.

I'll believe it when I see it. Remember Bill Weld? How about Paul Cellucci, who insisted he was here to stay right up until the time he bolted to become ambassador to Canada?

Suffolk County Sheriff Andrea Cabral sparked applause when she told the crowd, "A lot of people are talking about what might happen if Barack Obama wins the White House. If that happens, our state would be left in the capable hands of our nominee."

The warm and welcoming hometown crowd had no doubt.

Frank Birch, 67, has known Mr. Murray since childhood. Mr. Birch's son and Mr. Murray were classmates at St. John's and college roommates. When Mr. Murray was running for lieutenant governor, Mr. Birch was his driver and recalled that the candidate's youthful appearance caused frequent misperceptions.

"For the first six months of the campaign, before people got to know him, they always thought that I was the mayor and he was my aide," Mr. Birch remembered. "One time we pulled up in Cambridge and someone told him to go park the car."

On a serious note, he added, "Someday, people will stop underestimating Tim Murray."

He has a point. When the former Boy Mayor was in high school, he was considered too small to play quarterback, yet he went on to lead his team to a championship. When he ran for City Council, people thought he was too young and green. Ditto when he ran for mayor in 2002 at age 33, when he became the youngest person to hold that office in Worcester in 100 years. And lots of people scoffed when he decided to run for lieutenant governor, believing he lacked name recognition throughout the state.

"He has a tremendous amount of skill and passion," said City Manager Michael V. O'Brien. "I can only imagine his prospects as governor."

"I think he's wonderful," said Sheriff Cabral. "He's just a regular guy, but he really cares about the issues, and he genuinely cares about addressing them. He'd be a great governor. But the current governor says he's going to stay, and I believe him."

We all believe him. Until we don't.


----------

